# New Twitch streamer.



## Gaitsu (Nov 7, 2017)

Decided to edit this instead of making a new one.

Hi everyone, Gaitsu Lore here, and today, Tuesday, November 14, 2017, marks the first scheduled stream of my Twitch channel, Gaitsu_Lore. I thought an update as to my stream times might be helpful, in case anyone wants to come watch or chat.

Central Time Zone
8:30 on Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday
12:30 on Wednesday, and possibly Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday with a second stream
No stream on Friday-Sunday, because I work.

Twitch.tv/Gaitsu_Lore

I play a lot of different games right now, Warframe being the main one, but if you don't like the game on stream, with enough requests to change the game, I'll be more than happy to change games mid stream.


----------



## Gaitsu (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm going to be on an hour early today, going to do some farming. Feel free to come watch and chat, as I'll still be happy to talk to anyone in chat, just have some things I'd like to grind out before the major push I'm planning.


----------



## Gaitsu (Nov 14, 2017)

Stream proper starting now, going through Phobos


----------



## Gaitsu (Nov 16, 2017)

Stream is up right now, but game won't be started for another 20 minutes. Playing Star Ocean: Integrity and Faithlessness, starting a new game so no-one is lost by me starting further in the story.


----------



## Gaitsu (Nov 28, 2017)

About an hour early, little bit over an hour actually, but wanted to give a heads up about today's stream.

I just got my hands on a copy of Dark Souls 3, and I'm going to be playing that on stream today. I played a bit last night, and found myself PRYING myself away from the ps4 so I could get some sleep. I got to the Firelink Shrine, which took me a while. I was expecting it to be hard, because i've seen a few others playing it, but I really wasn't as prepaired as I thought I would be.

I will be starting a new game, because I goofed and killed someone. Thought there was going to be a dead dog, ended up being a person, hit them a few times, and they dove off the cliff....oops....

Anyway, it's about an hour till stream. Hope to see you all there.


----------

